# Greetings, Fellow Writers!



## (A²M) AsquareM™ (Nov 6, 2015)

Another new writer here, Hi!

So, I'm basically a person who has a strong imagination power but weak willpower, and many a projects have been abandoned by me because I just got bored of doing them.
Even my dreams are in the form of cinematic shots and contain awesome stories.
Maybe sometime in the future I'll find enough time, sit down and just print a master piece on those blank papers waiting to withhold something great... maybe..

My favorite genres are sci-fi, mystery, horror, thrillers and especially humour, but I seriously don't like adult content. I'm also what the internet calls "Grammar Nazis", because I really emphasize the use of proper English.

Anyways, I hope I can blend in in this community of all you awesome guys!
Au revoir!


----------



## Rabber (Nov 6, 2015)

Welcome to WF! 

Your status as a Grammar Nazi could be useful when providing critiques. Some of us here are trying to improve ourselves in that area. There are monthly challenges in which you can participate. Once you comment 10 times on works of members, you will get full membership privileges to post your own work for critique and have access to the workshops. You can also come down to the Living Areas forums and interact with other members. 

Start exploring the site, commenting and enjoy.

Brian


----------



## 20oz (Nov 6, 2015)

Well come. I hope u enjoy Righting Forums. Were goin' be great best buddys.


----------



## jenthepen (Nov 6, 2015)

Welcome, AsquareM. If you get bored that fast maybe you should try some flash fiction. One way or another you should get those stories down.

Do you ever write any poetry?

jen.


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Nov 7, 2015)

Yay, a grammar natzi! We can always use another one of those ;D. It really is a tricky business reigning in the creativity but this is a good place to help start that process. My advice would be to start dabbling in short stories as a beginning since you can finish something before you get bored - and then work your way up to larger projects.


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 7, 2015)

Welcome to WF! Hope to see you around...


----------



## escorial (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Hairball (Nov 10, 2015)

Nice to see you!


----------



## (A²M) AsquareM™ (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank you sooo much


----------



## (A²M) AsquareM™ (Nov 11, 2015)

Rabber said:


> Welcome to WF!
> 
> Your status as a Grammar Nazi could be useful when providing critiques.





InnerFlame00 said:


> Yay, a Grammar *Nazi not Nazti!* (sorry jk) We can always use another one of those ;D. It really is a tricky business reigning in the creativity but this is a good place to help start that process. My advice would be to start dabbling in short stories as a beginning since you can finish something before you get bored - and then work your way up to larger projects.


Thank you! Didn't know Grammar Nazis were actually appreciated!



jenthepen said:


> Welcome, AsquareM. If you get bored that fast maybe you should try some flash fiction. One way or another you should get those stories down.
> 
> Do you ever write any poetry?
> 
> jen.


I do, I've done like, 3 poems, all of which I was proud of.
My first poem was on rain, I did it in a school competition in the form of rhyming words, alternate stanzas, and, since I had time, drawings.
Won first prize.

Second was on air, again rhyming, submitted for school magazine, didn't get selected.

Third was on life, I may still have it somewhere around, I showed it to my English teachers, they had liked it, but again, not selected for School Magazine.
I've submitted a story for college magazine (which I'll be posting here too, hope it gets selected).


escorial said:


> View attachment 10405



:O
THANQ!
OSUM!





Thank you everyone for welcoming me!


----------



## Aquilo (Nov 11, 2015)

:hi:


----------

